# starting again update



## considerthis

Hi here's an update. The tank is looking good. Got some bogwood 2 big java moss balls. Baby fish is about 1cm now looks more like a fish, so far counted about a dozen shrimps now they big enough to see. I've been changing water every other day, feeding every other day. Will have master kit anytime now as it's dispatched. Thanks for your help. When this fish is bigger I'll get some pics, the shrimps too when they will show up in a pic. Lol. Thanks again.


----------



## NaomiM

Not bad going - depending on the shrimp species it sounds like you got around £25 worth of free livestock with your moss!


----------



## considerthis

Yeah sadly they interrupted my betta plan but it's not their fault they got sent so I gonna try my best to care for them. The shrimp are kind of white/ see through at the moment so not sure what they are yet but will keep you updated. And there will be pics of them once they big enough


----------



## considerthis

Hi my master kit arrived this morning and here are the results
Ph. 7.6
Ammonia. 0.25
Nitrite. 0 ppm
Nitrate. 0.25


----------



## NaomiM

A good pH for livebearers and shrimp. The downside is that higher pH makes ammonia more toxic. You only have a trace of it, so not too bad, but do keep testing every day and do a 50% water change any time it rises over 0.25. I can't remember whether you got hold of any Seachem Prime, but a daily dose of this at 4x the normal level will do wonders at protecting your livestock from any potential ill effects from the ammonia. (It's also a very good water conditioner/dechlorinator and very economical as the amounts you need to add are so tiny, even at 4x the normal dose).


----------



## considerthis

Pics as promised


----------



## pugfan34

considerthis said:


> Yeah sadly they interrupted my betta plan but it's not their fault they got sent so I gonna try my best to care for them. The shrimp are kind of white/ see through at the moment so not sure what they are yet but will keep you updated. And there will be pics of them once they big enough


The Bettas will eat the shrimp. That is how it went down in my tank anyway lol. Any water frogs you have will love the tiny shrimp babies as well 
Best of luck. I ended up giving up after a curious cat and a rough winter with intermittent power dashed my hopes several times. It can be a steep learning curve and there is definitely some luck involved 
Sounds like a fun set up though and wish ya all the best.


----------



## considerthis

Ok, there's been a big change since last time. The shrimp are no more, my local fruit and veg shop told me no chemicals high in metalslink zinc and copper were used on the cucumber. Lies. All died within 10 mins of slice going in. 

Fish on the other hand was fine and water readings all read fine. 

Since then I took some fish from a friend who had too many, so for the last fortnight we've had 6 or 7 chili rasporas and 6 tiny endlers, they doing good and water readings are great. I'll put pics up.


----------



## considerthis

Another one, these guys are hard to get


----------



## NaomiM

Sorry about the shrimp 

I love endlers :001_wub: Your ones look like endler/guppy crosses - commonly sold as endlers in many shops. Not an issue unless you intend to breed them, but be aware they may grow larger than true endlers.

Edit - looking at the second pic, that looks like a pure endler - is the larger fish in the first tank the one that came with the tank?


----------



## considerthis

I was gutted over the shrimp, I tried doing a massive water change and everything, I actually cried. Lol. 

But yes I believe it's the same one , thou I guess I was wrong about it being a he. Lol. Yes your right, my friend said she had guppies and endlers so they will be crosses. 

I found a load of fry mid week in the tank and have rehomed them so as not to overload filter system. I had and still have no intention of breeding them but as they are about the only things in the tank nothing is stopping them. 

I put mommy fish in with fry when I gave them away, as much as so she stay with her babies as well as hopefully no more surprises. 

The woman I gave them too keeps texting about buying ths rasporas but they are soo small and get on great with the endlers X's , I know they can be quite shy fish. Plus they are really pretty.


----------



## nickmcmechan

My chilli rasboras often shoal with my endlers 

Add floating plants, they will help the shy fish and quickly absurd any nasty chemicals in your water

If you want to keep shrimp again, run carbon in your filter and ensure any veggies are blanched in dechlorinated water before adding


----------

